# Preferred Brand Of Knife



## Dan Anderson (May 2, 2002)

Hi folks,
I'm curious what brand of knife others prefer out there, especially between fixed blade and the tactical folding knife.

I recently was given a "Gunting" designed by Bram Frank which I find interesting and fits my needs.  It is a knife which is designed to be a self defense tool *in the closed position* as well as opened up.  There is a protrusion (called a ramp) which can be used for locking, as a strike point, pinching and so forth.  I like this as it will get you into far less legal trouble than cutting a person to ribbons.  I have both the training "drone" and the real, "cut the hell out of you if you aren't careful" version.  My description doesn't do it much justice.  You need to go to the Spyderco website and check it out for yourself.  I find it quite interesting and fits in quite well with what I have learned from Prof. Presas.  What do y'all think?
Dan Anderson
PS - The newest ebook, _Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road To Mastery_ is now out and I have a bunch with me in Buffalo.  211 pages, over 1,300 photos and animated sequences of major drills.  It's a beaut.  I should have it up for download on my website soon.


----------



## Roland (May 2, 2002)

an Ek, by Jonny Ek. The original pig sticker.
For all around carry, I use the Colt AR-15-K lockback.
Just the right size, aluminum handle, coated in rubber, it has passed two metal detectors at two different bars, by accident. 
I forgot I had it until after the sweep!

It really depends on what you want your kinfe for, defense, combat or out door use I guess.
The K-bar is an all time fav too.


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2002)

Fixed blade is always better once you get started fighting but a folder has obvious advantages for carrying.


----------



## Parker (May 2, 2002)

Mad Dog fixed blades. Pricy.  Well worth the dollars spent and the wait.  Ergo is fairly perfect and some of the finest combative and working knives available.  Tool steel blades with hardchrome finish, a maker well versed in the martial application of blades and designing many of his line expressly for this purpose.  I own four of his steel knives, one of the ceramic blade and something called a frequent flyer, made of epoxy resin.  It wil tak and edge or punch a hole in a coffee can with no problem.  I like them enough I have two more on order and am trying to negotiate a couple trainers as well.  www.tacticalforums.com  If you like Big Blades, the Mad Dog Panther is one of the best, period.  If you like them smaller and daily carry sized, try a Mini Shrike for double edge and the Lab Rat for single edge.  

Strider Fixed blades.  There is no mistaking these knives for toys.  1/4 inch stock with scary sharp flat grinds and needle sharp points, excellent retention and fairly good sheath work.  I own one and am working on two others. www.striderknives.com  The Strider collaboration with Buck Knives to make a realtively inexpensive production version of a Strider Knives is also high quality, though very bulky for something one could carry daily in urban attire.  My SA disappears under a shirt completely.  

Chris Reeve Sebenza folder - best folders out there in my opinion, no compromise between a near-perfect execution of a folding knife fit for work or play.  Also very artistically clean design, and the best materials available.  www.chrisreeve.com

Buck Strider folder - excellent folding shiv/ working knife.  the tanto point is ground for strength and the small version sports a blade just under three inches, enough to do massive damage if needed.   www.buckknives.com

Finally, my old Sypderco Wayne Goddard Micarta handled clipit from way back in the old days, before they got into wonder steels and expanded their catalog line immensely.  Very low profile and a nice carry with suits or jeans.    www.spyderco.com

I like Eks quite a bit, love my Randalls and my Bagwell bowie, but overall these are my favorites.

If I had to choose one folder and one fixed, I would choose my Reeve and a Mad Dog and another Mad Dog and a Strider.


----------



## BRAM (May 2, 2002)

Hmmm I can actually post on here..very cool..now that's a pleasant suprise...thanks Tim..
Thanks Dan for saying you like the Gunting.I appreciate that..
I like to carry the smallest folder that I can get to inside the law. At Spyderco we design lots of our Martial Blade craft knives to be three inches or less so that they are considered pocket knives.
AS Angle Cabales said the length of the tool doesn't matter..give me a tool of 24 inches and I don't care if your tool is 10 feet long.
Professor used to push that one on me as well.Palis Y tusok..Pass n poke. get in close and apply the steel...ROFL

Mad Dog knives?Good steel..purpose driven..Ok I guess if you can carry them..but I don't know of anywhere I can carry them..
I can't carry Randalls...and they're the standard of the fighting knife...
Bagwell Bowies? nice knives..Bill's working on a 14 incher Helles Belle for me..but it to play with not carry...
Bill always says Bram why carry a hand gernade when you can carry a hydrogen bomb..And of course I tell Bill I know I can but I may not..big difference!
As for STRIDERs..they make great knives..but where in the civilized world can I carry one? Mick is making a few of my designs as customs...a fixed blade fighter..a balisong and my newest folding Kerambits with 2.5 inch blades...
I just got Mick and Duane their own Guntings as daily carry...@ the Eugene show...not bad the Strider boys carrying Guntings..
Rob Patton fighting Bowies...great knives..
Rob Simonich..he makes me a very serious fixed blade Gunting Spec Op fighter...
Rob Newton-Frank Olesen..make me sweet 7inch Military Fixed blade Guntings..very fast and strong..
Bob Lum Custom appleseeed tanto Gunting folder...

But my best EDC? Every day carry?? my Gunting & my Navigator..with its 1 1/2 inch blade...yup I use the Navigator all the time..and I actually carry a non cutting Drone daily...

hmm
OK I guess I got long winded ..
Thanks again Tim for letting me come on board..


----------



## KumaSan (May 3, 2002)

What do you guys think of Emerson's knives? Once upon a time I had one that got displaced during one of my moves. It seemed to fit my hand pretty well, but I don't have a huge range of experience with different knives like most of you guys. Just looking for an experienced point of view


----------



## BRAM (May 3, 2002)

Ernies knives are very well made.
Was it a custom or a production??..not that it effects the grip or retention..just curious..
Professor used to tell me hold your tool /weeapon as if your life depended on it..WHY? because any tool can be dislodged...
We practice not only weapon-tool retention but weapon-tool recovery because one can and will lose control of ones tool at some point..looks silly but its a good thing in practice..to see two people diving across the floor trying to recover the dislodged weapon-or tool first! if you drop your tool then find ways to make recovery part of your solo training as well...
obviously its better to not lose it..ROFL...
Most knives have handles designed to stay in your grip..
handle material reflects this..aswll as grip shape etc...
stainless steel, polished alumnite, polished stone..all that type of stuff particularlly in a folder spells no knife if it gets wet..bloody or goopy...

When practicing moves I hope you were using one of Ernies trainers..practicing with a live blade can be hazordous to your fingers health...practice doing your moves without losing your grip..if you do something thats almost impossible to do solo..then its pointless to do with an uncooperative opponent added into the mix..I'd drop that move from my tool box!..

But bottom line Emerson knives are good knives..I personally really like a full size Commander with a wave on it...and the Emerson PSARK. Ernie's got some very neat small knives as well..Mini Commander etc..

As you see from the few posts knives are very very personal..like women..no two are alike and they appeal differently to each of us.
gads i got wordy again..
sorry


----------



## Parker (May 3, 2002)

Bram, the H-bomb how can i carry this Q is a good one.  I think you and I went back and forth over this a while back.

The Strider and MD smaller fixed blades are easy to carry in real world, provided you make allowances for your carry, such as,  am not going to use my rapier to open an envelope at the post office.  

I have also foud that an SA or Lab Rat are very discreet when I remove them, quietly do what I need to and discreetly replace them.  IWB carry helps this a bunch, or a slip sheath or pocket sheath.

I understand the concern you have about legality, I have checked this out and carrying benign is not really a legal problem here in IL.   A small utility bade that is used for working purpose is not going to casue me a hassle here.  I would caveat with "my Panther is weapon and little else."  

(Mrs. P wanted to know why I was carrying a "weapon," Camillus Arclight neck knife, total overall about 6.5 inches. I showed her a Panther so she would not mistake the difference between a pocket knife and a weapon again.  Very enlightening.) 

When are you and Mick getting the fixer out Bram, as I mentioned, the Gunting was a way cool knife, not for me after a while, but I always appreciated what it taught me.  Is it a straight fighter or with a twist?  

Thanks Bram.

Parker


----------



## KumaSan (May 3, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Mr. Frank. The Emerson I had was a production (Benchmade, I believe) CQC7. I only had it a short time before it got lost in my move from Scotland to Hawaii, and I didn't even know he made trainers back then. Heck, I wasn't doing much knife training those days anyway...

Lately we've been doing loads of weapons work, which made me realize I don't have a decent carry these days, so I thought I'd ask. Unfortunately, finances are a bit of a problem these days. When I bought the Emerson, I was a single E-5, now I'm a married E-6, and I can't seem to figure out where all the cash I used to have went off to.  

Wow, I guess it was my turn to ramble. Sorry...


----------



## BRAM (May 4, 2002)

Parker: Hey buddy..Glad you are OK...sorry you don't carry the Gunting anymore..but its personal this knife thing..we carry what feels best... each of us has different tastes and likes..
great for the knife makers,,and great for us knife guys cause we have room to discuss-argue the merits of each..ROFL...
..intent and size will come back to haunt you if you ever use your blade..Lots of places just restricted carry down to 2.5 inches....
Overall size means nothing..blade size can and will mean alot!
Mickey Yurco makes Gunting neck knives right now...high hollow grind...2 7/8 ths inch blade...

Luckliy for me more and more people are beginning to understand the Gunting and see its value..Its truly a Modern Arnis tool..and its moving slowly like the Glock did into the LEO-Security community, with and without the edge!

Mick is working on the BFG Strider..I saw the proto...very cool..
good ramp and double flat grind..he's making my Gunt-asong & my Gunt-erambit as well.....
no idea on time of arrival...
Fixed blade Guntings available right now:
Rob Newton & Frank Olesen make 5 & 7 inch fixed blade Military Guntings right now..varying temper...
Rob Simonich makes 5 & 7 inch fixed blade Gunting Fighters...double edge
Rob Patton is working on a 7 & 9 inch fixed blade damascus Gunting fighter...
Mickey Yurco high hollow fixed blade 1/4 inch steel..as well as neck knives...
contact SKUCONSOL@aol.com

Kuma San: As for Emersons..you can still buy a production Emerson from Ernie..you don't need a custom..No one has the legal right to make Enmersons but Ernie himself these days..Good move on his part! You do't need to spend a ton of money...

You can buy quality knives from many companies these days..
WITHOUT spending a forune..
have a great day..


----------



## Mao (May 6, 2002)

I had been carrying an El Hombre from cold steel while on duty, in fact I still do. I have since added and also carry on duty the WORTAC by Kelly Worden. This is one sweet knife. I have a rather large "collection" but choose to carry these on duty. The Wortac had a better feel in my hand and more beef. The El Hombre I have has a serrated blade, good for cutting webbing or seat belts. The folders are much more convenient to carry on duty than a fixed blade. Off duty I usually carry more than one and they vary as to the make/model.


----------



## Parker (May 6, 2002)

Bram, the question of the day....if I have to use the knife....intent will be pretty damned obvious...he/ they will be littered with big gaping holes and LOFP/Hs (Lots Of F()cking Punctures/ Holes)  and maybe so will I.

I just figure that in the ugly event we have to use these things, just maybe any knife will be turned into WEAPON by the prosecutor and in that case I want a WEAPON instead of a paring knife and maybe showing the nice track record the dead people have will help my case.  Bigger holes means he bleeds out easier and maybe I get the CPU shut down faster too.  

Gunting Cuts/ Defanging looks offensive, even when I show the court my neato trick about slicing your arms instead fo your neck, but then the Q may be "ladies and gents, he INTENDED to cripple his opponent and only the pleading of the lamented Mr. X caused Mr. Parker to cease his ruthless and systematic attack...."

It means train harder still and remember to shut him down as fast as possible, maybe...  Go check the thread Mick Strider started at BFC on this....  ugly ugly thoughts man.  

Glad to see you have been busy, now what about this idiocy I cannot hurt you with 2.5, or that over that makes me a psychotic killer?  Anyone who knows me will attest my car is worse weapon than my blade and they let me drive that everywhere!  

(SO IT IS UNDERSTOOD- I HAVE A GREAT DEAL OF RESPECT FOR BRAM AND AM NOT TELLING HIM HE IS THE IDIOT - CHECK YOUR LOCAL LAWMAKER FOR THAT LABEL) 

P


----------



## BRAM (May 6, 2002)

Parker is an old friend who we discuss the knife related subjects with each other..Hes not disrespecting me @ all..
REALLY!!! 
 Parker..I agree..The idiocy of the laws is extreme...and yes a car is a big toy to zap people with and yes..2.5 is still a cutting machine if need be..but hey I don't make the rules...but it challenges us to design cool stuff that fits within the letter and intent of the law...
stuff I'd still be willing to carry...
Zebras make the rules and we devise plays to fit with those rules..

I'm going to try the new SALSA..its got a nested compression lock....blade 2 - 7 /16ths...just under 2.5....

be safe

Bram

PS: As the Atty said: you missed the intent..what was your intent by carrying said tool not intent of actual usage..
In todays crazy world the image of the tool and the intent hinted at by that image is whats coming into discussion and judgement..yup the connotation not the literal.. a very bad thing for all of us..


----------



## Parker (May 7, 2002)

Dude, I thought it was perfectly clear why I had the Bagwell...I was going to a re-enacment later today and had put it in my belt for yardwork this morning, then forgot about it being there because the knife is just so damned unobtrusive....

BTW, for all curious, the Bagwell I refer to is a Bowie with a blade about 11.5 inches and near to 18 overall, and big horned blade-catcher guards.  Thank God I had it and remmebered it only in time as the cretin attacked me screaming commie mantras!  the guards tend to get in the way of the utility when pruning roses, but I think the knife is aesthetically pleasing to use in this fashion.

On the subject of blades and legality, anyone catch the re-run  of the Osbournes this past Sunday?  Not only are his kids the absolute ugliest I have seen in a long time, both in appearance and disposition, there was a stunningly cool and hysterical  argument about the kid's new auto-knife with the supposedly CA-legal sub 2-inch blade.  Cheap POS knife too, near as I could tell, and te kid was going to carry it while sporting a mohawk and a T-shirt proclaiming the use of cocaine to be a good thing.  Maybe another topic for discussion - discretion!

Ozzy - the new Homer Simpson?

Brambo, I give you the floor!


----------



## BRAM (May 8, 2002)

Parker: you'd be very happy with the newest fixed blade guntings..of course daily carry knives..5 & 7" blades, 1/4 inch thick..differentially heat treated...sterile markings.
Newton -Olesen military fighters; Abanikos ( Sharp clip edge)
Simonich  Spec Op fighters; Lapu-Lapus ( double edge!)
Yurco mini Fixed blades & Gunting fixed blades ( high hollow grind)
Patton Gunting Bowies made to counter that Bagwell 0f yours...
" but officer..I was only retrimming Parkers front hedges.. I have no idea how that gang banger got in the way!"

enough of this.. I'm working on 2 inch and 2 .25 inch bladed toys to be carried in California & Massachusettes
thats for EDC of course..


OK..with all these students of Tim's on this Modern Arnis forum and they don't have their EDC marked out? They have no fave carry?
no response to Dan's question?
Geeeee I got Super Dan himself to carry a Gunting...
and I've got DR J (Barber that is..) carrying one..
and his students.. and of course all my Modern arnis students carry Guntings...
and my Krav Maga students..
and my Aikido students....

yes.. I do carry the Gunting as my EDC..
cause I like to use it closed as a hammer of tomahawk!

Hey Tim..what do you carry thses days?

bram


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 8, 2002)

> OK..with all these students of Tim's on this Modern Arnis forum and they don't have their EDC marked out? They have no fave carry?



EDC - a geek blade, what else?   the elcheepo folder with the handle made from old motherboards.  Actually has a decent (read ok) blade, 1/2 smooth, other 1/2 sereted (cuts webbing good).  Its nothing great or fancy, but works in a pinch.  (I think they sell for under $10 US)  Fixed blades, I'm partial to double edged boot knives.  Am working on my own fixed blade, but thats a slow side project. (You and Gil Hibben has nothing to worry about) 

Where can I find some good pics of the Gunting?  (and of course, where can I buy it?) 

:asian:


----------



## BRAM (May 8, 2002)

Gil is one of my biggest supporters..he loves the Gunting..
As he designed knives for Ed, I designed blades for Professor & Modern Arnis..
And I'm the Director of the SPYDERCO MBC-Martial Blade Craft Program...

Any student up in Buffalo area can get a set of Guntings..DRONE 
( yes a set..you need a trainer Drone to practice with..and or use as an impact tool.. the live blade is the only tool designed to cover the full force continuum: non lethal, les than lethal and lethal response..) & live Blade from Dr Barber...
anyone out of area can get one from me..or any of the online stores..

hmmm pictures..being a non computer guy I can't figure out how to post a picture....
www.spyderco.com in the SFO; on line store has pictures..
under custom collaborations..
This months Inside Kung Fu & Black Belt have color ads of the Gunting & Drone..
This months Guns & ammo: Handguns magzaine has an article by Dan Johnson in his "Shooters Toolbox" on the Gunting with a picture..

Never scrimp on an edged tool...like firearms if its cheap its gonna break when you ned it the most.. How much is your life worth?
Buy a good knife from a good company...

bram


----------



## Roland (May 8, 2002)

I am finally getting one, my third Ek in total.
I am sending the money this week, yayyyyyyyyy.
Time to celebrate.


----------



## Parker (May 14, 2002)

Bram, thanks for the hedges, I appreciate the help as I am simply a lousy groundskeeper, ask my neighbors, but the neighborhood watch committee has less to do these days.  :apv:

On the other side, I have to add Emerson Commander to the EDC type list, as my Sebbie is going in for a little tune-up and opening the mail with a Dundee-carried broadsword is bad form, I guess.  Wicked sharp recurved blade with a very smooth and slick action, rock solid lock, and handle ergo meant for rentention, cool knife.  Inside Wee-ticks off pommel strike of the number one or three-line cuts are really fast and simple, even a martially challenged mongrel like myself can work them out in no time.  This knife is super reverse or forward grip and either one is easily opned into and retained under duress.

Commander comes in two size, regular and de-caf (mini) can be had with black or hard chrome blade, green or black handles, serrated or not, and opend with a little hook against yout pants or with a thumb disc.  The intertial opening does NOT result in cut clothing in my breif experience, whereas I DID ruin two nice pair of pants with the Escalator.  


Parker


----------



## BRAM (May 14, 2002)

Parker: the Escalator was the best Mustang we could get ole REKAT to make back then from  my design...it lacked many of the features of the Gunting..
The Gunting is a Viper compared with an Escalator 289 Mustang..
other notes..Ernies opener is not an inertial or inertia opener..its an "engagement opener" The wave must engage something to open..The Gunting is a "kinetic opener" it must strike something to open...Can I make an engagement opener do kinetic openings> not if my life depended on it..Can I make the kinetic opener be an engagement opener? again not if my life depended on it..( under controlled non real situations can it carefully be made to do what the other does? I'm sure we could in a non real fantasy opening force them to do it..)
And if one tries to open the wave across the back of one's leg in the same spot that a Gunting or Escalator is a no-no..its going to do the same thing..slice your leg open..
Kinetic opening ability brings out the idiot in all of us as we try to see how many ways and places we can go "BAM" and make it open..

If you want your blade open " NOW" then Ernie's wave is the only way to go..You grab the knife and its open now..
very very cool..
If you want your blade to open within the flow when you decide to use it..then my Kinetic opener is the only way to go...grab it and "BAM" its open...
Our openers are kissing cousins of each other...one can see the similiarities but they are completely different methods and concepts...

back to topic of what do you carry?
you carry what you like, what you'll really use and what fits within the letter and intent of the laws of your area..

see ya

Bram


----------



## Parker (Jun 13, 2002)

Doesn't anyone else in the Arnis world carry a blade, hell I don't even care if it is Swiss Army or Cub Scout Issue.

Keith, very forthright about the "geek blade" but who's gonna hassle you about it, as Bram would ask?  

I got disapointed that this died out, but WTH, I'm just a goofy kur-a-tee type guy who loves his edged weapons and dreams about naked chicks with cool knives (is it time for my meds yet?)

I just hoped that we would get a bigger sampling from the Arnis crowd as edged weapons are a huge part of all FMA and we are not hearing from most of you.  

Parker


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 13, 2002)

at various times benchmade stryker, Emerson/Perrin La Griff, different Spyderco delicas.  Also expermenting with a Kershaw Ken Onion model; neat opening system but I haven't made up my mind yet as to how much I really like it.
and assorted others to play with around the house/school...

.:samurai:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Parker _
> 
> *I got disapointed that this died out, but WTH, I'm just a goofy kur-a-tee type guy who loves his edged weapons and dreams about naked chicks with cool knives (is it time for my meds yet?)
> 
> Parker *



Hi Parker,

Can't help with the "naked" chicks with knives part but here is a link to a picture of a attractive girl with a knife.  The character's name is Elektra (Frank Miller's Daredevil comic book fans know who I am talking about).  Anyway, they are making a big budget Daredevil motion picture starring, Ben Affleck.

http://www.comicscontinuum.com/stories/0206/03/elektra.htm

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Parker _
> 
> *Doesn't anyone else in the Arnis world carry a blade, hell I don't even care if it is Swiss Army or Cub Scout Issue.*



I carry a cheap folder and am in the process of looking for a nicer folder. I'm not sure if I want something as fancy as the Gunting--the CQC-7 has been recommended to me by Mr. Hartman and I'm looking at it.



> *
> I just hoped that we would get a bigger sampling from the Arnis crowd as edged weapons are a huge part of all FMA and we are not hearing from most of you. *



I certainly teach the knife as part of my Modern Arnis and discuss short sword techniques when using the stick and of course when doing Espada y Daga. Mr. Hartman has developed his own knife training program within Modern Arnis, called _Mano Y daga_. There are people doing it!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 13, 2002)

I also carry a cheap folder but my main blade is the Bram's Gunting knife.  I own a couple of flea-market type balisongs too.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 13, 2002)

> Can't help with the "naked" chicks with knives part but here is a link to a picture of a attractive girl with a knife. The character's name is Elektra (Frank Miller's Daredevil comic book fans know who I am talking about). Anyway, they are making a big budget Daredevil motion picture starring, Ben Affleck.



The babe in that picture is none other than Jennifer Garner, the lead actress on the hit show "Alias."  To me, she's one hot babe and methinks that she'll steal every scene from Ben Affleck.


WOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 13, 2002)

I have a Wortac knife (which is a beauty), a pit bull knife by Timberline (very sweeet), a couple of balisongs (one of which was bought by my brother's father in law, a Filipino, while on a trip in the Phillipines), and a very very nasty kerambit, which I purchased from the late Pa Herman Suwanda a couple of years ago. Those are my favorites.

WOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Richard S. (Jun 13, 2002)

gentlemen, i collect tactical and combat knives and have done so for 16 yrs. check out  www.hossom.com i just recieved my first knife made by this genius and will  (finances permitting) be getting many others............respects


----------



## Parker (Jun 17, 2002)

Palusut, thank you......

Now if we can chop out that silly barbecue skewer and replace with a proper Mad Dog knife....

Arnisador, thank you for clarifying.  If you are looking at CQC7, look at the Emerson CQC7 green handle with hardchrome spearpoint blade, very sharp visually and far moer practical than the tanto point.


----------

